# Ash Hiking Stick



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't make a lot of hiking sticks, Every now and then I decide to anyway when I find the right stick.

This one is a sucker of Oregon White Ash that I picked last winter. I'm starting to like working with the stuff when I find it. This one is pretty light. The mature wood seems a lot harder and denser.







I'm playing around with ways to attach a lanyard. This one is a leather loop secured by driving a wooden dowel into the hole with the leather to wedge it in. The beads are made from the off cuts of one of my shanks.

Thanks for looking,

Rodney


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice work I like it


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well done. I usually drill a hole 3/8" or 1/2" through the shank above the grip area for my braided paracord lanyards


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I usually thru drill too but I was trying for a cleaner look this time. The verdict is still out for me on what I prefer.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Rodney said:


> I don't make a lot of hiking sticks, Every now and then I decide to anyway when I find the right stick.
> 
> This one is a sucker of Oregon White Ash that I picked last winter. I'm starting to like working with the stuff when I find it. This one is pretty light. The mature wood seems a lot harder and denser.
> 
> ...


I always use A Prussic knot, which is not fixed but can be held tight with a toggle, this allows the lanhard to be moved on the shank s iif a large enough loop is made (can be shortened using a second toggle ) it allows the pole to be carried over the shoulder if two hands required to be used..


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice stick Rodney, when I first saw the top pic' it was only showing the knob + a bit of lanyard - it sure looked like a Rabbit to me

viz:-


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That is going to be a good hiking staff. I like thlook of the lanyard. Keep us know how it holds over time.


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Rodney nice pictures this is going to be a lovely looking hiking stick.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Asu is a good strong wood to use .oftern used here

I am not keen on the texture or colour of the bark tends to be greyish green well the varity i have used is..i have the preferance for hazel and blackthorn but thats just personal taste and dosnt detrct from the stick

its a nice one and its not easy to find a nice natural knob


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice looking stick, Rodney. Ash is probably tied with maple as far as my favorite wood to work with is concerned. They have some really cool root balls with the hard clay soil around here.


----------

